# First night was a nightmare



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Last night was SIDS first night away from his mum and siblings , so we went to bed and settled him down in his crate, Molly slept upstairs and Sid was in the kitchen where Molly use to sleep. 
The husband won't have a puppy upstairs until housetrained, so having him upstairs is not an option! 

Anyway 5 mins later and it all began first the crying and howling. Gave him a couple of mins then I came down and let him out leaving him to sleep in his bed and have the run of the kitchen. This was fine for a few mins then it all began again . So Molly came down to keep him company , which was fine and dandy while they were playing then it was Molly's turn she cried to come back upstairs, so up she came . Sid eventually settled and slept from 12.15 until 3.30 am . 
I'm exhausted and not sure what to do for the best tonight? You may ask why I ask this having already got Molly, but the thing is Molly was happy to sleep in the kitchen from day one and never cried so this in a new experience for me .


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear, I feel for you! I'm clearly no expert, obviously, but is Sid's crate near your bed? Would that be easier?


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Yikes! We are picking up a puppy in July and I am dreading this. 

With our current dog, a labradoodle who is now 6, we put her in the crate and we left her. For two nights we had crying (and it was awful to listen to) and then she was quiet and housetrained! She was 10 weeks when we got her so she had 2 weeks on Sid. I know we were VERY lucky and I know we won't be that lucky again. 

I think it's a bit like going back to having small children again and you just have to go with whatever works. A blanket over the crate seemed to help.

Boo now sleeps in our room on the floor so I don't know what we are going to do with puppy! 

Where is Sid from? We are based in Lewes too.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No Lou SIDS crate is not theres no room, and the husband is dead against it! 


I bet boo is lovely our last dog was a Labrador loved him to bits as we do these two!
Yes was the same with Molly never had a problem with crying and she housetrained quickly. Having said that I know it's early days but apart from 1 wee on the kitchen floor in the night he's been outside and done his business with no accidents indoors !

Ok that's an idea might give the blanket a go . After all I'm open to all suggestions . 

Sid was from southwick in West Sussex from a couple who have 2 cockapoo which now both had litter. Fantastic home reared puppys which have had all Heath checks. 

Nice to hear from someone else in lewes area. 

I'm sure your right sometime best just to go with the flow and do what feels right , I believe it will all come right in the end.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you. It will not last....
Give Sid a blanket of Molly's, a worn t shirt of yours and a worn t shirt of your OHs.. When we got Kiki she slept in the kitchen, no crate, with a baby gate between her and Inzi - who did not want to be snuggled by a puppy! The first 3 nights we did have some crying, but I went and sat with her in the dark and just stroked her, once she had gone to sleep I tipped her in her bed. From night four she slept through to about 5.45, which was fine and she was dry and clean from then.
When Dot came home she was already crate trained and she never made a peep at night 
You will get through it. By this time next week it will probably have resolved itself, either you'll have smuggled him upstairs or he'll have learnt to settle downstairs.
We will have to arrange a Lewes meet once all these pups are out and about


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

> No Lou SIDS crate is not theres no room, and the husband is dead against it!


 Get rid of the old man then!

I wonder if the breeder gave any reason why I was deemed unsuitable?! Who cares now, we are both happy (though Barney has discovered he can bark and run round through my french doors into the garden, back into the kitchen, through the lounge and out through the french door again... and again....Sorry didn't mean to take over your thread!  x


----------



## Jenann76 (May 2, 2015)

Our poppy is 9 weeks old and we picked her up last Saturday. We've been incredibly lucky and she is already sleeping through the night until about 6-7am. The first night she cried - she wasn't beside herself but it was still horrible to listen to. We had agreed that we would leave her as long as she wasn't really upset (she wasn't) and it didn't go on for too long so we didn't go down. She stopped after about 20 minutes and then slept through until 4.30am, next night was similar then night three no crying at all. She has the odd squeak when we shut the crate door now but that's it. Last night she slept until 7. I have a heat pad for her inside a cuddly dog and another cuddly thing that ticks like a heartbeat. She snuggles up to both of those and we have classical radio on quietly next to her crate. If she was beside herself I would absolutely go to her but she hasn't been. 

I'm not an expert by a long way but I guess you have to decide on a strategy and stick to it. It has to be consistent so they understand what's expected of them. We have a bedtime routine now and actually she runs into her crate voluntarily. I know we are extraordinarily lucky with a very easy going pup but we were really worried about the night time (I think I posted on here lol). We prepared ourselves for weeks before she actually came home to make sure we did absolutely everything we could to help her. We also spray adaptil in her crate and have a lavender diffuser on in the evening. I don't know if it helps but I won't stop doing it to find out lol.

Our last puppy literally screamed in the crate at bedtime and didn't stop. He was a rescue pup and was dumped at just a couple of weeks old. I did go down to him because he was clearly too distressed to be left. I slept downstairs with him for two weeks - next his crate on the floor to start with then away from him on the sofa before I moved upstairs. It took a while and I was exhausted but we overcame it eventually. So I do feel your pain. Looking back I still think it was the right thing to do for him as his start in life was so traumatic. But this is why I was determined to make it as easy as possible for Poppy.

Good luck. It will get better xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lou you stole my line!

Could you sleep on a mat next to his crate until he gets the hang of things? (the puppy not the OH that is).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Been there, done that, slept on a couch for three weeks!! It took Lady a good long time to settle in a crate by herself. Cricket was very different. it's different with every dog. I slept on the couch beside the crate so that I could manage to sleep.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Poor you. It will not last....
> Give Sid a blanket of Molly's, a worn t shirt of yours and a worn t shirt of your OHs.. When we got Kiki she slept in the kitchen, no crate, with a baby gate between her and Inzi - who did not want to be snuggled by a puppy! The first 3 nights we did have some crying, but I went and sat with her in the dark and just stroked her, once she had gone to sleep I tipped her in her bed. From night four she slept through to about 5.45, which was fine and she was dry and clean from then.
> When Dot came home she was already crate trained and she never made a peep at night
> You will get through it. By this time next week it will probably have resolved itself, either you'll have smuggled him upstairs or he'll have learnt to settle downstairs.
> We will have to arrange a Lewes meet once all these pups are out and about


Hi marzi , yeah Molly doesn't want to snuggle up with Sid. Happy to play, but it's not even 9pm and she's already taken herself upstairs to bed.
Think if all else fails I will come down and comfort him, if only to keep the husband from whining ! I can cope with early mornings but no sleep is a killer . Also made Molly very restless. 
Poor Molly she seems. to have grown up over night, even her bark has changed. The hubby said it sounds like her voice has broken

Yeah a lewes meet would be great


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Get rid of the old man then!
> 
> I wonder if the breeder gave any reason why I was deemed unsuitable?! Who cares now, we are both happy (though Barney has discovered he can bark and run round through my french doors into the garden, back into the kitchen, through the lounge and out through the french door again... and again....Sorry didn't mean to take over your thread!  x


No Lou she never said I think she was just inundated with so many people interested . Anyway like you say we both got what we wanted and happy that's the main thing. 
Sid has a good teacher he's doing that and it's only 24 hours. X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Jenann76 said:


> Our poppy is 9 weeks old and we picked her up last Saturday. We've been incredibly lucky and she is already sleeping through the night until about 6-7am. The first night she cried - she wasn't beside herself but it was still horrible to listen to. We had agreed that we would leave her as long as she wasn't really upset (she wasn't) and it didn't go on for too long so we didn't go down. She stopped after about 20 minutes and then slept through until 4.30am, next night was similar then night three no crying at all. She has the odd squeak when we shut the crate door now but that's it. Last night she slept until 7. I have a heat pad for her inside a cuddly dog and another cuddly thing that ticks like a heartbeat. She snuggles up to both of those and we have classical radio on quietly next to her crate. If she was beside herself I would absolutely go to her but she hasn't been.
> 
> I'm not an expert by a long way but I guess you have to decide on a strategy and stick to it. It has to be consistent so they understand what's expected of them. We have a bedtime routine now and actually she runs into her crate voluntarily. I know we are extraordinarily lucky with a very easy going pup but we were really worried about the night time (I think I posted on here lol). We prepared ourselves for weeks before she actually came home to make sure we did absolutely everything we could to help her. We also spray adaptil in her crate and have a lavender diffuser on in the evening. I don't know if it helps but I won't stop doing it to find out lol.
> 
> ...


Many thanks if all else fail I will sleep with him or comfort him until he's asleep. I think Molly being like your poppy I was spoilt and this time it's a big shock to have one so different.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

All these little puppies are different and obviously some take longer than others. I am of the opinion that leaving a puppy to cry and howl in a new environment is not acting in the pups best interest. Find a better way. Either bring him upstairs and let him sleep next to the bed ( tell hubby to shut up, or hubby sleeps downstairs with the pup. His choice! Just don't leave this little bundle to cry and howl when he is feeling, bereft and insecure and overwhelmed. He has needs as important as food and drink. It's your role now to provide for all his needs.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Lou you stole my line!
> 
> Could you sleep on a mat next to his crate until he gets the hang of things? (the puppy not the OH that is).


Never mind the mat if the husband whines tonight SIDS in the bed and he's in the crate


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> No Lou she never said I think she was just inundated with so many people interested . Anyway like you say we both got what we wanted and happy that's the main thing.
> Sid has a good teacher he's doing that and it's only 24 hours. X


Aah thanks Nicki and delighted Sid is being taught so well! Hope you all have a good night's sleep ☺


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lovely post Marilyn!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I'd rather listen to the husband whining than my puppy crying. Bring him into your room at night and banish hubby to the spare room!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

tessybear said:


> I'd rather listen to the husband whining than my puppy crying. Bring him into your room at night and banish hubby to the spare room!


I second that! (sorry Mr Goosey!)


----------

